# Tyres cost how much?



## smcgiff (1 Feb 2007)

I've been quoted (per tyre!) for the following tyres by Advance Pitstop...

Continental 225/45vr17 245.00 euros
Semperit 225/45wr17 197.00 euros
Barum 225/45wr17 135.00 euros
Sportiva 225/45wr17 160.00 euros

I've never heard of the last two makes, so that rules them out. 

Now I’m conscious of getting a good tyre and cost would not be my sole criteria for choosing a tyre. They’re probably one of the most important pieces of equipment on a car. 

And I would have thought 225/45/ZR17 (that’s what I currently have) tyres would have been expensive, but they’re not exactly tractor tyres! 

So, I’m guessing I can forget about Michelin or Pirelli if Continental cost €245 per tyre. 

Anyone know of a better deal. I’ve tried searching on the internet but it seems very hard to get price info for tyres off the internet.

BTW, I’m based in the Limerick area.


----------



## RonanC (1 Feb 2007)

*Re: Tyres cost how much!*

I wouldnt go to Advance for tyres unless I had a company car and they were paying.. Crazy over-priced.

have a look at www.eiretyres.com for comparison.


----------



## Newby (1 Feb 2007)

*Re: Tyres cost how much!*

Got 4 tyres about 4 or 5 months ago that cost me €400 quid in total. They were continentals but have no idea of specs.


----------



## smcgiff (1 Feb 2007)

*Re: Tyres cost how much!*

Hi Ronanc,

They're only quoting €162.70 for a Michelin tyre by God! 

But these are summer tyres. This is the first time I've heard a company make a distinction between summer/winter/all year round tyres in Ireland.

Do most Irish people go around all year on summer tyres? I thought winter tyres were for Nordic countries only.


----------



## tosullivan (1 Feb 2007)

*Re: Tyres cost how much!*

I used eiretyres recently.  Got Toyo T1-R's and they are a summer tyre.  Highly recommend them.  Very quiet on the road and amazing grip.


----------



## smcgiff (1 Feb 2007)

*Re: Tyres cost how much!*

Do you use these tyres all year round tosullivan. Are we able to use summer tyres in Ireland all year round, cause we don't really get a winter?

I've just realised the Eiretyre price is only cost of tyre plus shipping. If I got tyres in the post I wouldn't know what to do with them. I think they go under the car but after that I'd be lost!


----------



## Pique318 (1 Feb 2007)

*Re: Tyres cost how much!*

Good Year Eagle F1 GS D3 for €123 each is a bloody bargain. 

Michelin/Conti/Pirelli are all way overpriced imho.

Falken and Kumho are good 'budget' brands too.


----------



## smcgiff (1 Feb 2007)

*Re: Tyres cost how much!*



Pique318 said:


> Good Year Eagle F1 GS D3 for €123 each is a bloody bargain.


 
Thanks
Will add the Eagles to my list.


----------



## RonanC (1 Feb 2007)

*Re: Tyres cost how much!*

what car do you drive ?


----------



## Gabriel (1 Feb 2007)

*Re: Tyres cost how much!*

I will be looking for new tyres soon-ish.

Anyone know where I can find info on what is recommended for my car? I know little about tyres but do know theres science behind the type of tyre you match to the car.


----------



## Pique318 (1 Feb 2007)

*Re: Tyres cost how much!*

yep there is science...don't buy crappy tyres. end of !

So long as you keep the same size as what the manufacturer recommends, then you should have no worries. 

Don't necessarily go for 'big brands' just cos of a name, but do your research... tyretest.com is one, tirerack.com is another...

As they say. Google it !!!


----------



## Mr2 (1 Feb 2007)

In my opnion. Best tyres are Bridgestone by far. In the size your talking you would prob get a good price on BF Goodrich, The tyre size your using says youv'e a nice size alloy with low pro tyres, The BF's come with a good strong side wall and a rim protector, Very good to save marking alloys. Mitchelin last ages but are no good in the wet, Conti's wear way to easy and cost a fortune. Kumo are fair cheap and not to bad.


----------



## smcgiff (1 Feb 2007)

*Re: Tyres cost how much!*



RonanC said:


> what car do you drive ?


 
'04 Saab 93 2.0t

So far I've learned to avoid Advanced Pitstop (and possibly other big named shops) as an outfit and not to go with Continental.

So far it looks like Bridgestone (MR2) or Goodyear I'll be going with.


----------



## polo9n (1 Feb 2007)

*Re: Tyres cost how much!*



tosullivan said:


> I used eiretyres recently. Got Toyo T1-R's and they are a summer tyre. Highly recommend them. Very quiet on the road and amazing grip.


 

I AM a bit suprised when u mentioned tyres can affect noise level and comfortness in driving....all i know good tyres give better grip etc.
thanks for the info


----------



## Mr2 (1 Feb 2007)

If a tyre has a very hard compound it will be hard wearing, not a great grip and a could have a lot of road noise, Sound travels better through a harder tyre (Mitchelin) that a softer compound tyre like Bridgestone, less noise, better grip but wont last as long as Mitchelin.


----------



## polo9n (1 Feb 2007)

cheers mate..thx for great info..

i also had a different problem on my car's dashboard/instrument cluster,
it seems to switched off and come back on while driving, the instrument cluster working fine since the problem developed few weeks ago,eventually every time the instrument cluster went off and back on, the steering wheel lights seems to stay on and so as the air bag light.
 after some inspection i found some loose cable under the steering wheel compartment for the car alarm, and i am suspecting that the problem can be caused by a loose/badly connected cable, i can see cables are connected with cable tapes. 

can this bad cable trigger the problem to the instrument cluster?

cheers MR2


----------



## Mr2 (1 Feb 2007)

If you could see loose cable's use the ties to clip they back out of the way, You might have alarm wires that could be earthing through the movement in the pedel box while you press the acc, brake or clutch pedels, A wire could be broken! Also worth doing is getting the connection where the loom and cluster meet checked and make sure all pins are making good connection. You could spray contact spray on them if there not clean. Worth a check.


----------



## polo9n (1 Feb 2007)

MR2..that is great advice! you should be the adminstrator here...

nobody here know cars better than you!


----------



## Mr2 (1 Feb 2007)

Thanks very much for the compliment, but like everyone, were still learning.


----------



## vladamir (1 Feb 2007)

ford mondeo - 16 inch wheels.

just charged 120 per tyre.

tyres are pirelli.  have the receipt (fast fit) and the code for the tyres is:

2055516VRCS PIRELLI P6000

(oh - 2.20 of the price was for disposal of the old tyre)


----------



## Guest127 (2 Feb 2007)

I got nearly 47,000 off a set of michelins before changing in oct 2005. 4 firestones cost €195 in McManus Tyres Dundalk ( they are in Drogheda now too) which included the recycling charge on 3. kept the best one as they weren't too bad but it was October and I didn't want to take chances. one of the new tyres cut on a sidewall with broken glass so I used the brand new michelin from the boot and now use  the 'retrieved' michelin as the spare. passed the nct with it as well and I am happy enough that its still within the legal limit. if only just.


----------



## tosullivan (2 Feb 2007)

*Re: Tyres cost how much!*



polo9n said:


> I AM a bit suprised when u mentioned tyres can affect noise level and comfortness in driving....all i know good tyres give better grip etc.
> thanks for the info


There is definitely less road noise with the Toyos than the previous tyres I had.  If you look at the eiretyres website, there is a rating for each tyre and one of the categories is 'Road Noise'.  The lower the number, the quieter it is.  I have Conti's on the other car and they have a rating in the high 2's, but the Toyos are in the high 1's and they are definitely quieter



smcgiff said:


> Do you use these tyres all year round tosullivan. Are we able to use summer tyres in Ireland all year round, cause we don't really get a winter?
> 
> I've just realised the Eiretyre price is only cost of tyre plus shipping. If I got tyres in the post I wouldn't know what to do with them. I think they go under the car but after that I'd be lost!


Yip, I use them all year round.

If you look at the eiretyres website, there is a section there for tyre fitters.  I took the numbers down from a few of them, rang them in advance and asked them if they are still fitting tyres for eiretyres.  Turns out one of them 2 mins up the road from me in work in Leixlip fitted them.  He charged me €15 per wheel and that included disposal of the old tyre.  I probably saved about 45-50 per tyre doing it this way.


----------



## Pique318 (2 Feb 2007)

€15 per wheel just to fit a tyre ???? Holy moly that's easy money !!!

I would use the R.O. phrase here but have learned


----------

